# recherche Widget



## Mangafody (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour a tous,

je suis a la recherche d'un widget qui fait apparaitre des photos sous forme de post it sur le fond d'ecran. (pas celui de yahoo avec un cadre tout pourri).

Merci d'avance


----------



## EMqA (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour

Peut être avec ça : http://www.alwintroost.nl/content/photodesktop/home.xml

Mais c'est une appli, pas un widget.


----------



## Mangafody (27 Juillet 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Peut être avec ça : http://www.alwintroost.nl/content/photodesktop/home.xml
> 
> Mais c'est une appli, pas un widget.


 
Nickel  , c'est exactement ca que je cherchais!! super merci beaucoup. 
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

Moi, je recherche un widget gratuit qui permette de suivre les enchères sur eBay et surtout qui garde en mémoire les recherches (que je ne sois pas obligé de rechercher de nouveau l'article après une extinction du Mac). En connaissez-vous ?


----------



## divoli (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je recherche un widget gratuit qui permette de suivre les enchères sur eBay et surtout qui garde en mémoire les recherches (que je ne sois pas obligé de rechercher de nouveau l'article après une extinction du Mac). En connaissez-vous ?



Est-ce que cela pourrait correspondre à ta demande ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que cela pourrait correspondre à ta demande ?



Heu.. C'est le bordel pour faire fonctionner ce truc. Donc non. Merci quand même.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je recherche un widget gratuit qui permette de suivre les enchères sur eBay et surtout qui garde en mémoire les recherches (que je ne sois pas obligé de rechercher de nouveau l'article après une extinction du Mac). En connaissez-vous ?



Je ne sais pas si tu as regardé la Keynote, mais un peu de patience, Apple nous prépare un widget fabuleux qui permettra de capturer une partie d'une page web (tu l'ajustes toi même) de façon à être tenu au courant rapidement de l'évolution des données. Apple a même pris l'exemple d'Ebay


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

tumb a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si tu as regardé la Keynote, mais un peu de patience, Apple nous prépare un widget fabuleux qui permettra de capturer une partie d'une page web (tu l'ajustes toi même) de façon à être tenu au courant rapidement de l'évolution des données. Apple a même pris l'exemple d'Ebay



Si, c'est vrai : tu as raison. Mais en attendant ?


----------



## EMqA (22 Août 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Si, c'est vrai : tu as raison. Mais en attendant ?



un widget similaire &#224; celui que pr&#233;pare apple existe d&#233;ja


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Août 2006)

EMqA a dit:
			
		

> un widget similaire à celui que prépare apple existe déja



OK. Merci. Mais finalement, j'ai trouvé une autre solution. Parce qu'en fait, c'est pour suivre les enchères d'objets que je mets en vente. Donc je reçois à chaque fois un e-mail de confirmation, qui contient l'adresse de la page. Il me suffit de cliquer sur ce lien.


----------



## nemrod (6 Avril 2008)

Salut,

Personne ne sait si un Widget est sorti pour suivre ses enchères ?

Merci.


----------



## wath68 (6 Avril 2008)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/shopping/ebaydashboardwidget.html

http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/shopping/ebayaddict.html

entre autres, sur http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/


----------



## Jerome_C (26 Mai 2008)

Je teste le eBay Dashboard Widget (ça ne me dérange pas de créer le compte sur autionmonitor.net, de toutes façon il est recommandé par ebay), et il a le gros avantage de pouvoir montrer les sellings items de Mon eBay (c'est le seul que j'ai vu qui le fasse), mais il est in English et surtout il merde avec les caractères accentués, donc c'est chemo.


----------

